# Best Ilf hunting limbs? Opinions?



## cutty (Jan 5, 2006)

For you metal riser guys-- leaving out your riser, and riser length of choice, what are your favorite ILF limbs for hunting?

I've shot most of the high end limbs with the exception of Border, and Greenhorn and I can say unequivocally that the Tradtech Carbon Extreme BF limbs are head and shoulders above any othe limb I've shot. 

Based on the Samick Extremes, which have been the "official", unofficial ILF limbs speed champ for guys in the know for a while now, whatever else Tradtech/Samick did to them, and I asked (trade secret), they're in a whole 'nother league of quiet for a carbon limb.

The Samick Extremes would be my second choice, and the Win & Win Winex limbs would be my third.

For a value choice, the Sebastian Flute foam/glass limbs get the nod.

So how would you rank them?


----------



## John Millard (Aug 2, 2007)

How would you rank them? Interesting question, probably few persons qualified to answer with so many choices. The expense of trying all of them would be prohibitive. There have been many raves about the Carbon extreme BFs. From reviewing other posts, The guys on a budget are satisfied too. Even the inexpensive ILF limbs seem to perform very well. I am really impressed with the WW challenger carbons. It seems we all benefit from adapting ILF limbs to hunting bows.


----------



## stabow (Jan 26, 2006)

I've only shot the WW Focus limbs on mine so far and like them, have a set of Hoyt epic limbs on the way to see if I can tell any difference between upper price and lower price limbs .......stabow


----------



## Landjaeger (Mar 15, 2005)

I'll second the Samick ExtremeBF limbs. The difference with the BF limbs is that they are inherently quiet. Their speed and smoothness are icing on the cake.
The Winex are a close second. They have at least as good a feel as the Samicks but they take a little more work to get quiet. They can be quieted down though so I certainly wouldn't turn a set of them away.
Those Focus limbs are quite nice. I started playing with a set of W&W Synerzy limbs (Super Carbon, not Titanium) and they are REALLY nice.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

Only shot the Winex and Hoyt Vector(discontinued) on my DAS, Elite, and Dalaa 21".

All shoot 8gr/lb arrows hunting quiet.
I'm at the "if it ain't broke, don't try to break it" stage.

Steve


----------



## cutty (Jan 5, 2006)

Landjaeger, I'm a fan of those Synergy limbs too...just below the WINEX's and if you know where to look ...you can find them NEW and half the price.


----------



## cutty (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh, remind me to shoot you a "secret" message about where, if you're interested.


----------



## Bob Gordon (Oct 20, 2003)

There are no bad ILF limbs, some are very affordable and others will break the bank. On a hunting type ilf limbed recurve I really doubt most people could tell the difference between the low dollar ones and the top of the line limbs. I really doubt if a deer can tell any difference between a $200. pair of limbs and a $550. pair. Heck of price difference to pay to get a couple more fps. A extra set of string thingee's costs a lot less than getting new limbs just to be a little less noisy. I also have played with about every old and new ILF limb out there and I still go with my old carbon Sky Conquest's or old Hoyt Carbon Plus limbs, guess I'm kinda a cheapscape as about the only advantage I can see on a hunting bow for the top of the line spendy limbs is bragging rights that I spent more money than you on limbs...lol...warf


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

I'm like Bob. I just can't see spending a pile of money for high end ILF limbs that are gonna be camo'ed and probably only shot once or twice a season hopefully at a deer(s). That's why my Hoyt Rambo Warf wears a set of KAP carbons painted flat black. Putting top end limbs on a hunting bow is a little like lipstick on a pig.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Lipstick on a pig?! What's wrong with that, LOL.


----------



## cutty (Jan 5, 2006)

I would have totally agreed with Floxter and Bob Gordon...UNTIL...I shot the Tradtech Carbon Extreme BF limbs...

Neither of you guys has, have you?

It's how quiet they are...again, there's NO carbon limb out there like 'em...nothing even close...

...and a quiet high end ILF carbon limb is something that really IS an innovation.

And I don't want to hear any of that...well, I can get my "X" bow quiet enough. Because I'm sure you can, but it would be EVEN more quiet with the Tradtech Carbon Extremes...and for hunting purposes, is there really such a thing as "quiet enough"?


----------



## tuffshot (Jan 3, 2004)

I would have to agree with Bob Gordon and Floxter. Althought they are nice limbs, the price for such limbs would be questionable for most even those hunting with ILF limbs. They are are very nice in quaility and finish kind of like a Remington Rifle vs a Weatherby. Both will get the job done!

As this market for ILF limbs and metal risers grows for those in search of a better hunting limb or bow it will be up to the consumer. No matter what is available it will come down to how much they are willing to spend.

Oh and yes I have shot them.


----------



## Bob Gordon (Oct 20, 2003)

I guess I have only hunted and shot animals that have a hearing problem, never have had anything jump the string on me due to a noisy bow. I would imagine those TradTech limbs are pretty good limbs as Samick, who builds them knows how to make some pretty good stuff as well as some pretty poor quality stuff. Never have seen a pair of them as they are pretty new on the ILF trad scene. Are they made in China like some of Samick's archery products? How many different risers have you tried them on? I know that aluminum risers all act different with different limbs. Some risers are nice and silent with most ILF limbs and others will still sound like a truck door slamming until the right string thingee combination is found to kill the noise. Usually the faster limbs seem to make more noise than slower limbs but the TradTech limbs might be the exception, nice looking limbs though...warf


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

If noise is a consideration or a problem with a bow, then the last thing I would be shooting is carbon/foam limbs. If true silence is what you're attempting to achieve, then plain jane glass/wood limbs are your best bet and they're also the cheapest. The only real advantage carbon/foam limbs provide is stability in extreme temperature variations. But since I'm not hunting one day in the Arizona desert and the next in the high Rockies, and only at moderate hunting distances, that's not a primary concern of mine. On the other hand when I am standing on the shooting line all day at a FITA in the sun and shooting at 90m, then certainly I find an advantage to carbon/foam.


----------



## Landjaeger (Mar 15, 2005)

Bob, I have a pair of the ExtremeBF limbs and they really are something. Like I said before I can't tell much difference in the feel department over my Synerzy limbs, or my old Focus limbs or Winex or Conquest (wish I hadn't sold those!!). The difference with these things is in their quietness.
I'm shooting them on my 19" TAC Firefly riser. I have dropped the brace height to just below 7" and they remained very, very quiet. I shoot them at about 7.5" bh and the noise level seems the same. It's the same with arrow weight. Going from sub 7gpp to over 10gpp I can't tell the difference in the noise level. 

I was shooting with a buddy today (can't hunt on Sundays in PA! :angry: ) . He was shooting my bow with me standing right next to him and the bow just makes a very low frequency, low level  "whump". This is with a 12 strand D97 string, limbsavers at the fadeouts, felt in the string grooves and 2 woolie whisps in the string. I shot the bow quite a bit without the felt and the limbsavers and neither one of them seemed to make much difference. Now add that quietness to their speed (they are pretty darn quick) and torsional stability and I think you have a top end hunting limb. Is it worth the $? I don't know. You can get a set of standard wood/glass limbs to be just as quiet and probably only sacrifice a few fps. for a whole lot less $. I haven't shot any ILF type limb that uses carbon that is as inherently quiet as the BF limbs.

I am told the limbs have the same qualities on the Titan riser. Honestly, I think they would compliment any ILF riser.

They are made in Korea by their top limb makers. As I understand it Samick has a hierarchy of bowyers. Their best guys make the top Olympic limbs and I would imagine their top end traditional bows. The lower end stuff goes to the younger, less experienced bowyers.


----------



## Bob Gordon (Oct 20, 2003)

Sounds like you have a nice combination with those limbs. Samick does make some world class OLympic type limbs no doubt so those pricy TradTech's should be good stuff. On my old hunting bow, a Black Bear warf'd riser of course with old Sky wood/carbon limbs and with small Saunders brush buttons and a pair of smallish llama wool balls just makes a dull thump when shot and that is with a 400 gn carbon going 221 fps, makes a nice hunting setup. Never cared much for those Limbsavers, look to much like black mushrooms growing on a bow...lol...warf


----------



## Landjaeger (Mar 15, 2005)

Bob, I don't know what Samick has done to overcome usual noisiness of carbon limbs but I sure hope it trickles over to other limbs. The Tradtech limbs are the same as the standard ExtremeBF limbs except for cosmetic differences so if you find a deal on a set of used BF limbs you should snatch them up. 
I know the Winex limbs I have shot are able to be quieted down fairly easily as were my Focus limbs. I had a set of Samick Agulla Ultra limbs that were blistering fast, very smooth and very hard to get quiet both on my old DAS and my Firefly. 
Tradtechs' carbon wood limbs are pretty quiet and only about 5-6fps slower than the Extremes. I think they are a great bargain.
If you have the money and don't mind spending it I think the ExtremeBF limbs are the best thing going for the hunting archer. Fortunately there are plenty of other great options available to us!


----------



## longbowdude (Jun 9, 2005)

I own Hoyt g3's, Hoyt Carbon+, Samick Universals, Winex's. Out of all of those I prefer my Winex's. Noise has never been a problem with them. I would say my G3's are the loudest but they are still quiet enough to hunt with. Quieting down ILF bows just takes some wooly whispers and some thin felt in the string grooves.


----------

